# 08 Beavertail B2 Yam 70hp 4 stroke



## Marshdweller (Nov 12, 2021)

Brandon Parker said:


> Suggestions for a Yamaha 4 stroke 70 hp on a Beavertail 17 splash HB Waterman? Thanks


Did you find a good prop? I'm repowering my BT Osprey tomorrow with an F70 and have no idea what prop to get.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I believe Powertech SCD 16p is what the HB guys run. @DBStoots runs a Waterman/F70…


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Salt said:


> I believe Powertech SCD 16p is what the HB guys run. @DBStoots runs a Waterman/F70…


This is what I’m running on my waterman. Seems like the best prop I’ve tried.


----------

